# New Bad Company 2 Footage!



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 19, 2009)

I love this game.........


Trailer 2


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 19, 2009)

very nice video, graphics are good, gameplay is MUCH better


----------



## dir_d (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope this game is the best selling game ever on the PC so other studios will not take Dedicated servers away.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

THANK YOU Mailman. I forgot all about the beta starting today.. Remind Me via steam so I make sure when I get home to start it..  I even got tomorrow off!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey, I found a 2 part video showing gameplay footage of BC2 but it's using the PS3.  This game is shaping up to as good as BF2.  In this video he states that the PS3/360 will have 24 players online.  I hope server admins are allowed to tweak this game for more the 24 players.  
Video 1/2
Video 2/2


----------



## Naelex (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice video, seems awesome


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love this game.........
> 
> 
> Trailer 2



@ 1:13 -1:15 in did I just hear "get this shit motherf**ker"?

Awsome!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 19, 2009)

Possible MW2 killer


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 19, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Possible MW2 killer



I thought the first BF BC was a COD killer, just never came to PC. I been trying my PS3 beta code all this morning, didn't work though, I'm assuming noon Pacific time, wonder why they didn't let people preload it, today is going to suck, I'm sure the DL will be like a snail when everyone hits them at once.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Nov 19, 2009)

epic. That is all


----------



## warup89 (Nov 19, 2009)

is this just like BF2? it looks to me like Bf2 but with better graphics. I really never  followed the bad company series....


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm sold.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 19, 2009)

Man, just watched the video.. 

My god that game is going to rock! If they keep it going the way it's shown on the trailer


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool vids, Is there any game out there that multi-players are cross platform? 

PS3 + Xbox360 + PC


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks good the first BC was okay nothign special but the online was fun. This one looks to be a bit more realistic and Battfield like. To me looks like a good game reminds me of ghost recon advance war fighter 2 dunno why maybe just the look of the setting.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 19, 2009)

Finally something that is gonna Crash MW2's party and wipe its smile off!!! definately a MW2 killer!!!
Sure MW2 has ragdoll and shoot through wood but BC2 has more; dont shoot through the wall... blow them out of the house, tear it apaart bring on some arrmagaddon!! MW had weapons, BC has the whole sttock of it and more
Definately better story than MW was funny and action and senseable and lenghty at the same time and looks way better than MW2 Gonna buy this, it has better multiplayer too!!!
And the tanks is over kill!!! just too much fun to handle


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 19, 2009)

You know what?












Pre-ordered.
_(£25 is a steal for a game like this, it's only $40 even with VAT!)_


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 19, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Finally something that is gonna Crash MW2's party and wipe its smile off!!! definately a MW2 killer!!!
> Sure MW2 has ragdoll and shoot through wood but BC2 has more; dont shoot through the wall... blow them out of the house, tear it apaart bring on some arrmagaddon!! MW had weapons, BC has the whole sttock of it and more
> Definately better story than MW was funny and action and senseable and lenghty at the same time and looks way better than MW2 Gonna buy this, it has better multiplayer too!!!
> And the tanks is over kill!!! just too much fun to handle



I guess you never played the original Battlefield 2.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 19, 2009)

eek march 2010 seems far. AIW and BF:BC2

is this using the same physics engine like red faction guerilla or is it gonna be twimtbp


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 19, 2009)

shevanel said:


> is this using the same physics engine like red faction guerilla or is it gonna be twimtbp



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frostbite_Engine



> Real-Time Procedural Shading
> Texturing Techniques
> *Large Destruction Landscapes
> Destructable Objects (Buildings, Vehicles, Trees, etc.)*
> ...



DX11 baby!


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess you never played the original Battlefield 2.



NAh, i tried BF2 i know its not fun but i have mostly never been a pc gamer(never got a chance HAD A PIII  )
But seriously BF MC on ps2 was way too awsome and so was BFBC1 and so is BFBC2 gonna be. So yeah for pc games its gonna be more deight when you get BFBC2 on pc belive me


----------



## shevanel (Nov 19, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frostbite_Engine
> 
> 
> 
> DX11 baby!



yes all the reason to own a new ATI card.. and more than likely close to an nvidia release as well.. since theye not really in a hurry bec of lack of dx11 games atm

this game better not have an mw2 like suprises close to launch or im selling pc and going back into music as hobby.. or drugs lol


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 19, 2009)

I can't wait for the beta in December (and neither can my HD 5850 )


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 20, 2009)

Did anyone mention that you can get a beta key for PS3 now on Gamespot? (Don't have to preorder)


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2009)

yep, or via Fileplanet.. Good luck in all that are in the beta


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 20, 2009)

Almost done downloading beta, IM giggling like a schoolgirl! SHUT UP! big guys can giggle too!


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 20, 2009)

Tat was fun, im seriously need a mouse .


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm so excited for this game the PC beta can't get here soon enough. I wonder how my 4850s will hold up to the punishment. 

Don't worry Marineborn, we won't judge.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 20, 2009)

<<this is me not having a impressed face, im in south korea and it wont let me connect, i have a legit beta key, it trys to join then says the game unaviable, im gonna go cry to myself for a bit


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> <<this is me not having a impressed face, im in south korea and it wont let me connect, i have a legit beta key, it trys to join then says the game unaviable, im gonna go cry to myself for a bit



NO!!!!!!!!!!! You gotta get in!! This morning was the first time I was able to get in...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 20, 2009)

?????????

The beta is limited to NA residents I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong). If you are connecting from South Korea I could see that being a problem. If I know DICE (which I really dont) the biggest goal of the beta is to work out their netcoding issues.. Closing the beta to NA makes that easier to analyze.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2009)

*How do I get a Beta Key?



For North America - Beta Keys are limited in quantity and will be available through these select partners: Best Buy and Gamestop.  Reserve your copy now in stores!

For Europe and Asia - Keep your eyes open for local opportunities!

More details to follow as we continue to announce additional beta key partners next week. Check back our blog for more details.*



It took almost a day for myself to get into a game. It said the same thing his said.. So, it's just that they probably don't have stuff going yet, all servers, for the beta..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Marine ended up getting in, he was sending me invites, but I was sleeping, just had the game open on PS3. Then he logged 33 minutes before I woke up, lame :/


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just logged out, played few rounds with Cold Storm, and i got disconnected, internet is getting worse around noon :/

It's my first FPS on a console, and I noticed auto-aim worked better without aiming, and just shot...

My game id : kidswithguns2005


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn you and auto aim! lol.. First thing I did was turn that off.. Maybe that's why my acc is at 40%...


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well... I chose Sniper 99% of the time, so i always have to aim!

When i tried to shot without aiming and i killed 2 guys in a row.... that's when I noticed... I think the way it works is super-size the target, so when you shot next to the target like half an inch away they still got shot.


----------



## olithereal (Nov 20, 2009)

Downloading the beta!


----------



## shevanel (Nov 20, 2009)

opinions thus far?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Damn you and auto aim! lol.. First thing I did was turn that off.. Maybe that's why my acc is at 40%...



You really cant turn auto aim off on console. Not because it helps a ton long range, but if your going in on the offensive and someone runs past you, auto aim will soft grab that target and help you turn faster, no turn fast and you most likely are just going to get knifed. No mouse turn on consoles, so thats the only way to speed up your turning.



shevanel said:


> opinions thus far?



Like BF BC 1, it's awesome, I'm not much for this game type though, I like the CTF matches, but this is entertaining, the weapons seem to fire a bit more realistically, they sound amazing, I like the weapon kits, but I don't like that they moved the way to rotate your weapons to the directional buttons, I liked using L2. Its out of my way to hit the left directional button to rez people. I'm not sure if this is a bug, but I got the Ace Medal my 1st round, lol (be the best player), I didn't feel I did that great was 17 kills 23 deaths, need to work on the K/D ratio a bit, characters seem to die a bit easier than in BC 1.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well this game officially owns, got my kit down now, medic bags, just went 44k/23d on a defend, knifed 12 of those kills and had to have like 20 - 30 team res's, medic hax, also got the medal for 50 squad spawns on me, and heal 100 team members, tempted to call into work and play all night!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2009)

A m8 of mine has been playing the BETA today on his PS3 and he says its THE best game hes ever played


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Anyone looking for beta keys, go here, they have like 65,000 I just picked one up for a friend!*
http://www.gamespot.com/event/codes/battlefield-bc2-beta/?tag=topslot;img;1



HookeyStreet said:


> A m8 of mine has been playing the BETA today on his PS3 and he says its THE best game hes ever played



It's awesome, I missed the BF BC 1 controls though, still very annoying to switch to rez pack or health packs then switch back. The smaller destruction zones on buildings are nice, fences gets a little annoying since the knife doesn't break them enough to get through on the first swing, I'm sure at one point I will knife a fence see an enemy on the other side and he will kill me before my gun gets raised, then I will be quiet angry. :/


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

Just got done with a hour. 4th in rankings on both sides.. It's a lot of fun. I've never been the one, expect Unreal Tournament, that liked the whole 9v9 death stuff.. Give me stuff to defend, blow up, and so forth, I'm all for it! I did play a lot of Combat Arms before it went to the hackers.. See.. if a game pee's me off.. I stop/won't play it.. lol

The metal system is pretty neat. and if you kill a person from behind with your knife.. dog tags!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The metal system is pretty neat. and if you kill a person from behind with your knife.. dog tags!



Dog tags are known as the motivator, I loved that from the first BC, I have gone on relentless killing sprees to get someones tags who got mine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2009)

why do they call it bad company? why not just battlefield 3?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Dog tags are known as the motivator, I loved that from the first BC, I have gone on relentless killing sprees to get someones tags who got mine.



Thanks, I haven't played Battlefield since 1943. Oh, it's changed since! Best part.. the pictures really go right with how it looks in the game!


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 21, 2009)

The lack of AA is quite disappoint though. Spotting snipers with no AA is hard...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> why do they call it bad company? why not just battlefield 3?



Because, it's part of the SP storyline, your 4 man crew during the missions all slipped up and got placed there and you pretty much do the dirty work, its pretty comical the guys your with.



kid41212003 said:


> The lack of AA is quite disappoint though. Spotting snipers with no AA is hard...



Yeah, this is the console version, otherwise it does look awesome, I'm not really noticing AA, if you have time to sit there and spot a sniper, odds are he's already removed your head.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 21, 2009)

I got into beta for ps3, pretty fun I got owned a lot cause im not use to it yet and havent played much


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2009)

I finally must quit my reign of terror, played 7 maps so far and got top scorer medal on 6 of them, but time for work now


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 21, 2009)

NO i didnt get in Josh you fool, i was trying to make you invite me so it force me into the server, I hate you *squintz*


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 21, 2009)

I hope it gets worked out with you Marine... Really do man!



I know it took me almost a day from dl to start working..


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 21, 2009)

no i dont think its gonna work, ive tried about 50 diffrent times same thing every time, Blaspehmy! *shakes fist violently*


----------



## shevanel (Nov 21, 2009)

lag it up and run through an american proxy?

From what you guys are saying this sounds like a bad ass game.

Let me ask this though, is the player movement really slow? Like ultra-realistic to the point where you feel like a fat ass carrying 100lbs of gear? I kinda hate that "sluggish" feeling... like in that HL2 mod insurgency.. feels like your balls are squished between your thighs and years of too many cup cakes rendered you immobile.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 21, 2009)

how the hell do i do it threw a united states proxy server. lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 21, 2009)

shevanel said:


> lag it up and run through an american proxy?
> 
> From what you guys are saying this sounds like a bad ass game.
> 
> Let me ask this though, is the player movement really slow? Like ultra-realistic to the point where you feel like a fat ass carrying 100lbs of gear? I kinda hate that "sluggish" feeling... like in that HL2 mod insurgency.. feels like your balls are squished between your thighs and years of too many cup cakes rendered you immobile.



Nope, if you want to run fast, just sprint .

I don't think you can setup proxy on PS3...


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 21, 2009)

NOOOOOOOO! dammit, i am displeased about this


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Nope, if you want to run fast, just sprint .
> 
> I don't think you can setup proxy on PS3...



Actually the PS3 can be a proxy.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks pretty impressive graphics and  realistic building destruction.Will probably think of buying it for PC.


----------



## DirectorC (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep when this comes out it's goodbye COD world hello Battlefield world for me!


----------



## olithereal (Nov 21, 2009)

I keep getting a freaking "failed to create account" error  I got my key from Gamespot...it should work.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 21, 2009)

olithereal said:


> I keep getting a freaking "failed to create account" error  I got my key from Gamespot...it should work.



Create the account online first, EA website.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting on the PC Beta.


----------



## olithereal (Nov 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Create the account online first, EA website.



Bah, I made a second account which location's in the US instead of Canada and it works.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 21, 2009)

Ive been playing the ps3 beta, its all good fun, feels more like a pc game than the first BC did, but the movement is still kinda awkward, then again it was kinda awkward in BF2 as well.  Im looking 4ward to the pc beta.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 21, 2009)

Can't wait to actually be able to land an airstrike and take out people camping in bulidings (something i hate about COD series)


----------



## mAfia_boy (Nov 21, 2009)

love the battlefield series and was disappointed that Bad Company wasnt brought out on the PC, im glad that Dice/EA have saw the error of their ways and brought Bad Company 2 out for PC this time, and what a game this ones gonna be!! im thinking a few people will need to upgrade their machines to play this game without any problems, graphically outstanding judging from the huge amounts of gameplay videos ive been watching!! roll on March 2010.


----------



## olithereal (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok this game is a freaking blast, definitive buy from me when it releases for PC. Hell I'm having TONS of fun, on a console, on a FPS, with a controller. That's not normal.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 22, 2009)

mAfia_boy said:


> love the battlefield series and was disappointed that Bad Company wasnt brought out on the PC



Take a long look at Bad Company, you'll soon see why they didn't bring it to pc.  They were merely testing out their new game engine and didn't want to steal from the existing pc BF community.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 22, 2009)

Been playing the Beta for about 2 hours  call of what...modern what...


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 22, 2009)

i hate you all, lol, i got a beta but apparently south korea is not allowed to have fun...stupid


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 22, 2009)

Did you try to make an account with US location? on EA website.


----------



## olithereal (Nov 22, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> i hate you all, lol, i got a beta but apparently south korea is not allowed to have fun...stupid



I just created an other PSN account with it's location set as the US and it worked. (I'm in Canada and it wouldn't let me)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 22, 2009)

i hope my pc run this game smooth at max details


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 22, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Take a long look at Bad Company, you'll soon see why they didn't bring it to pc.  They were merely testing out their new game engine and didn't want to steal from the existing pc BF community.



What? I've played a ton of BF BC, have almost 6000 kills, it would have worked on PC great. BF BC 2, feels almost exactly the same too me, just feels like players dont have as much life.



kid41212003 said:


> Did you try to make an account with US location? on EA website.



Marines from the US, he's just stationed over there atm, I think all of his accounts are old ones with US locations.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 22, 2009)

i just want to be sure is this game use DX11


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah my location is set to united states, no big deal. lol im starting to think its something with my router, or internet i dont know, ive pluged the internet straight into the ps3. nothing inbetween and still the same problem, but i heard the eastcoast servers the ones that would be accepting the asia requests, block ip's so if it blocked mine for some reason, i would have to get another one and i have no idea how to tell that server over there that im a diffrent ip.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 22, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> i just want to be sure is this game use DX11



Whys that? I mean obviously it will look nice, but your other MP FPS's that are options arent DX11, so it's not a big deal breaker, even on PS3 the graphics are really good.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks great.  I am sure they will polish it some more though.  I can't want to give this a try cause it looks awesome.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 22, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> i just want to be sure is this game use DX11



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108676

:shadedshu


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 22, 2009)

Can't be arsed to google or watch video, is this anything like bad company on the Atari ST 520.

Because that was freaken awesome.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 22, 2009)

I just played the beta at a friends house. One word... AMAZING.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 22, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I just played the beta at a friends house. One word... AMAZING.



Please refrain from commenting on its awesomeness until the PC beta is released in December, thank you.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 22, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Please refrain from commenting on its awesomeness until the PC beta is released in December, thank you.



If he didn't mention exactly how awesome it is, let me do so, because it is awesome!


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 22, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If he didn't mention exactly how awesome it is, let me do so, because it is awesome!





I'll hex you with my potent patented koodoo tea kettle!


And for ninja changing your avatar right after posting, too!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Please refrain from commenting on its awesomeness until the PC beta is released in December, thank you.



As far as console *spit* games are concerned it's pretty good. It will be a completely different beast on PC.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 23, 2009)

December is so far away... :'(


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> December is so far away... :'(



Closer than March.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 23, 2009)

this rocks. I cant wait.

I hope it still has jets and helicopters and 64 player servers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> And for ninja changing your avatar right after posting, too!



To be or not to be.... not to be



Nick89 said:


> this rocks. I cant wait.
> 
> I hope it still has jets and helicopters and 64 player servers.



I'm doubting jets, they could be in, but I'm thinking not, helicopters will be in I'm sure.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with Kurgan jets seem unlikely. 64 player servers I really hope to see. 

The Battlefield community and PC FPS loving community have been dying for the next great online FPS experience and I hope this is it. Even if it's not perfect at first I will still give DICE the chance to make it right.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 23, 2009)

I just hope the game will have iron sights and gun attachments.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> I just hope the game will have iron sights and gun attachments.



There are attachments available for certain guns. I dont know about changing the sights though. I have seen some weapons with a red laser style sight and most of the stock kit weapons have iron sights.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmm.. hmm.. suppressors?  I love me a stealthy kit.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

Didnt see any yet but that would be sick.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 23, 2009)

Engineer has suppressed gun as default!


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 23, 2009)

Ah yes, I remember now, they removed the Specialist class and its weapons have been moved to the Engineer and Recon classes.


Yeah... COD 4 spoiled me with its suppressors and RDS and ACOGs and what not


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 23, 2009)

all i need to say is MEDIC with a m60 baba once the beta pc comes out this will be me!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> I just hope the game will have iron sights and gun attachments.



Most guns start with Iron sights and each class has 3 upgrade slots, the 3rd slot is for vehicles, the 1st slot is your class special, like rocket or defib upgrades or a few other things like more grenades, and 2nd slot is better bullets or body armor.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 23, 2009)

I haven't even played Medic yet.. lol... it's a 0... lol..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I haven't even played Medic yet.. lol... it's a 0... lol..



Your missing out, they are just too fun. On the 3rd set of crates in the game I just played, I sprinted in there and 2 people with shotguns on my team followed me in. I wedged myself behind the bottom crate so bullets couldnt hit me and I started dropping health packs. The defenders tried entering from the bottom, and since I was the crate hog my shotty friends had to take the brunt, there was like 6 people trying to enter with 3 of us in there. I think by the time it was done, my 2 shot gun buddies had died at least 5 - 6 times each. But since I kept rezzing them, the enemy's could not physically reach me to stop me, and I could sit there all day rezzing them, so eventually they killed them, the crate blew up and we moved on. Those guys were probably like "god dammit another rez just to die?"


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your missing out, they are just too fun. On the 3rd set of crates in the game I just played, I sprinted in there and 2 people with shotguns on my team followed me in. I wedged myself behind the bottom crate so bullets couldnt hit me and I started dropping health packs. The defenders tried entering from the bottom, and since I was the crate hog my shotty friends had to take the brunt, there was like 6 people trying to enter with 3 of us in there. I think by the time it was done, my 2 shot gun buddies had died at least 5 - 6 times each. But since I kept rezzing them, the enemy's could not physically reach me to stop me, and I could sit there all day rezzing them, so eventually they killed them, the crate blew up and we moved on. Those guys were probably like "god dammit another rez just to die?"



Not me.  After 2 revives into a known hot zone with no hope of survival.  I put a bullet in the medic's head.  FF servers for life.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Not me.  After 2 revives into a known hot zone with no hope of survival.  I put a bullet in the medic's head.  FF servers for life.



Well, if you did that in that situation, you would have let the enemy's in and let them deactivate the crate, failing the objective, this isnt quiet like BF2 though, since most things are destroyable, it isn't that bad, I just had to do that in that situation. Granted even if those guys wanted to, they didnt have time to turn and look at me lol, they just kept popping up, shooting a shot or 2 then dieing.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 23, 2009)

*System Requirements*

What are the requirements for this game. Low end so I can see how many of mine will run it. 
Thank you


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well the PS3 is using a 79xx GPU, and your 4870 isnt low end, it's mid grade, that should play it just fine.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well the PS3 is using a 79xx GPU, and your 4870 isnt low end, it's mid grade, that should play it just fine.



Is the beta only out on PS3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Currently yes only on PS3.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 23, 2009)

Rumors have said next month the PC beta will be released, but as of the 19th of this month the PS3 beta is out. I'm hoping for PC beta for damn sure!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Rumors have said next month the PC beta will be released, but as of the 19th of this month the PS3 beta is out. I'm hoping for PC beta for damn sure!



I don't know if I would call it a rumor... I'm fairly certain the PC beta will hit us in Dec. I'll try to find a source but I think it's more than just speculation at this point.

edit: Found this [quote="Official BFBC2 Twitter]#PS3 #BFBC2 Beta stats & ranking should be back. More on #BFBC2PC Beta will come later, but we can say it's not canceled. OfficialBFBC2  about yesterday ago on twitter.[/quote]


----------



## mAfia_boy (Nov 23, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I don't know if I would call it a rumor... I'm fairly certain the PC beta will hit us in Dec. I'll try to find a source but I think it's more than just speculation at this point.
> 
> edit: Found this


Yes i too have been following them on twitter and there is talk of beta testing but ive only read about PS3 @ the moment, ill search some more, im hoping that the PC beta will be soon, i beta tested 2142 and that was great fun playing Verdun constantly ive already put my name forward as a tester on the EA site Forums but its a long shot Watch this space!!

Ive already pre ordered my copy for March release! happy days


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

I really hope they dont restrict the PC beta to FilePlanet subscribers... that always pissed me off lol.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 23, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I really hope they dont restrict the PC beta to FilePlanet subscribers... that always pissed me off lol.



i heard it was a open beta for the pc community cause there trying to regain the pc gamers respect and try to get aas many pc games to play the game so when the game does fiannly come out it has a good crop of people to buyit! GO DICE! DO WITH INFINITY WARD!! *starts chanting*

ps i would mind if it was fileplanet only i had a sub. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I really hope they dont restrict the PC beta to FilePlanet subscribers... that always pissed me off lol.



Yeah it does get a bit annnoying, but it is nice to have that option, if it isnt there its just pull a name out of the hat. I personally went and put down $15 there to get in the beta, only to watch Gamespot give out free keys, but that allowed me to get some for other friends, so I don't really mind, the $15 was worth it, just hopefully it gets me into another good beta.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 23, 2009)

This game (beta) is awesome so far. i really really like it


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> i heard it was a open beta for the pc community cause there trying to regain the pc gamers respect and try to get aas many pc games to play the game so when the game does fiannly come out it has a good crop of people to buyit! GO DICE! DO WITH INFINITY WARD!! *starts chanting*
> 
> ps i would mind if it was fileplanet only i had a sub. lol





1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah it does get a bit annnoying, but it is nice to have that option, if it isnt there its just pull a name out of the hat. I personally went and put down $15 there to get in the beta, only to watch Gamespot give out free keys, but that allowed me to get some for other friends, so I don't really mind, the $15 was worth it, just hopefully it gets me into another good beta.



I think a pre-order alone should be enough to get you in the BETA but also allow the FilePlanet deal for it's customers (if DICE sells that option to FilePlanet). This would be fair for everyone IMO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think a pre-order alone should be enough to get you in the BETA but also allow the FilePlanet deal for it's customers (if DICE sells that option to FilePlanet). This would be fair for everyone IMO.



That would be nice to see, Gamestop is running that on the PS3 BF BC 2, but if you preorder it and receive a key, their website says you must buy the game then, no backing out. And I doubt a pre-order deal would go through on PC as Gamestop is basically a console game store, there arent really any large PC nation wide game stores, so I doubt it would be happening.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That would be nice to see, Gamestop is running that on the PS3 BF BC 2, but if you preorder it and receive a key, their website says you must buy the game then, no backing out. And I doubt a pre-order deal would go through on PC as Gamestop is basically a console game store, there arent really any large PC nation wide game stores, so I doubt it would be happening.



That's where STEAM comes in... where we have to sacrifice the right to a hard copy of the game in exchange for pre-order beta access. Still STEAM would be better than nothing but I really don't know if this will release through it. I guess we'll have to just keep paying close attention to the twitter streams to see what's going down and where. Hopefully someone here will pickup the news quickly so we can make our moves. I know I'm dying to get the beta within hours of release.. shit I'll skip work for this if need be.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Steam would be a good option, hopefully they do take that route, I havent used Steam much so it skipped my mind. I wouldn't mind that route, less CD's to bother with, hopefully you guys keep a close eye on twitter, it really annoys me that gaming is now moving to announcing news on networking sites.....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Steam would be a good option, hopefully they do take that route, I havent used Steam much so it skipped my mind. I wouldn't mind that route, less CD's to bother with, hopefully you guys keep a close eye on twitter*, it really annoys me that gaming is now moving to announcing news on networking sites*.....



Time is money. 
*
OFFICIAL BFBC2 TWITTER*


----------



## mAfia_boy (Nov 23, 2009)

yea when i beta tested 2142 i had to go through fileplanet, wot a nightmare!! hope this isnt the case this time round??


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

mAfia boy- After beta testing 2142 did you actually play it still? I love 2142 but I heard some dealbreaking features were left out of the final product.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> mAfia boy- After beta testing 2142 did you actually play it still? I love 2142 but I heard some dealbreaking features were left out of the final product.



I also was a beta tester on that one. DICE ignored us. :shadedshu


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I also was a beta tester on that one. DICE ignored us. :shadedshu



I know.. I was mostly referring to you and your distaste for all things 2142 (one of the best games of all time for titan mode alone)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know.. I was mostly referring to you and your distaste for all things 2142 (one of the best games of all time for titan mode alone)



Ill keep you alive for my amusement in BC2.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill keep you alive for my amusement in BC2.



I stand by my convictions.


----------



## mAfia_boy (Nov 23, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I stand by my convictions.


agreed titan mode was outstanding gameplay but yes things were overlooked from me beta testing, like my rank that i achieved whilst playing the beta wasnt added to the final game like thay said it would:shadedshu also there was unlocks that we were promised that didnt happen, there were some other things that ive forgotten about now but i still enjoyed it and still do now


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 23, 2009)

I have had some very good game memories in BF2142.  Me and mine have pulled out some awesome stuff in that game.  Titan mode is a personal favorite, but my friends did not feel the same way about it.

Titan combat is always close-up cluster f#$ks and I loved it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 23, 2009)

mAfia_boy said:


> agreed titan mode was outstanding gameplay but yes things were overlooked from me beta testing, like my rank that i achieved whilst playing the beta wasnt added to the final game like thay said it would:shadedshu also there was unlocks that we were promised that didnt happen, there were some other things that ive forgotten about now but i still enjoyed it and still do now



Them not letting you keep your rank doesn't surprise me but if they said they would then that's pretty weak. :shadedshu


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 24, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whys that? I mean obviously it will look nice, but your other MP FPS's that are options arent DX11, so it's not a big deal breaker, even on PS3 the graphics are really good.





TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108676
> 
> :shadedshu




thanx guys


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I'm just going to use this thread for all things BFBC2 PS3 BETA rather than make a new thread. 

Here are some captures (with my phone) taken while playing last night. In the first one we my friend was awarded this Pin. Obviously a mistake since there are no sea vehicles on the mostly desert based map. Does this mean we can expect to have sea based combat vehicles? I think that could be pretty awesome since big boats usually have BIG guns. Also the second screen shot is from a game last night. Considering I dont play console shooters I figure I did pretty well.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Well I'm just going to use this thread for all things BFBC2 PS3 BETA rather than make a new thread.
> 
> Here are some captures (with my phone) taken while playing last night. In the first one we my friend was awarded this Pin. Obviously a mistake since there are no sea vehicles on the mostly desert based map. Does this mean we can expect to have sea based combat vehicles? I think that could be pretty awesome since big boats usually have BIG guns. Also the second screen shot is from a game last night. Considering I dont play console shooters I figure I did pretty well.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/IMG00035-20091123-1956.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091124/IMG00036-20091123-2317.jpg



Thanks for keeping us fans in a loop. PS3 or not this is about BF


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 24, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Obviously a mistake since there are no sea vehicles on the mostly desert based map. Does this mean we can expect to have sea based combat vehicles?



Yes the game has sea vehicles. It says so in the website.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2009)

They had those crappy boats in BC 1, they had grenade launchers, I'm not sure I will be expecting anything more crazy than that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

Can someone confirm helicopters?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They had those crappy boats in BC 1, they had grenade launchers, I'm not sure I will be expecting anything more crazy than that.



Well that's a little disappointing. Maybe they did a little better this time.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Can someone confirm helicopters?



There are helicopters (UH-60 transport helicopter) so there _SHOULD_ be gunship choppers too. I do remember seeing the air warfare pin when I browsed the medals and awards.





EDIT: I see a rocket loaded chopper in these shots. Also you should watch the videos on the "Reserve Limited Edition" page of the official site. The tracer dart clip will explain what you need to know.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can someone confirm helicopters?



No.

























^ he lies!


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 24, 2009)

There's unmanned helicopter.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> There's unmanned helicopter.



Exacly. In the demo we have the UAV but in the retail version I'm 90% confident we'll see a maned gunship.. possibly 2 passenger capacity with a mounted turret and rockets.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2009)

No helicopters in the current map, I'll browse through badges and see if any exist.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 24, 2009)

What's anyone IDs? Do you mind adding me?

kidswithguns2005


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> What's anyone IDs? Do you mind adding me?
> 
> kidswithguns2005



Playing under a friend's PS3 ID. "trogolus"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2009)

Its confirmed!

Helicopter goodness!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its confirmed!
> 
> Helicopter goodness!



Damn work network youtube fail.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 24, 2009)

And this wasn't confirmation?







I mean... was there ever doubt in the first place? That has been up in the official site since the very beginning.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> And this wasn't confirmation?
> 
> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/1866/2009112400151.png
> 
> ...



That's for transports though.... I was looking for confirmation of gunship death machines.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2009)

No medals shown either for naval or air warfare. There is a ton of medal spots that just have nothing there, so I would assume those spaces are for those medals.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 24, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> That's for transports though.... I was looking for confirmation of gunship death machines.



"or rain death from above in the UH-60 transport helicopter with its 2 side-mounted rail guns"

Same as the video above.


BC1 had attack helicopters, I'm pretty sure they'll manage to include one in the 15 vehicle list.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No medals shown either for naval or air warfare. There is a ton of medal spots that just have nothing there, so I would assume those spaces are for those medals.



Check out the Pins. I did see the Air Warfare Pin when I was looking for the Naval Warfare pin.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Check out the Pins. I did see the Air Warfare Pin when I was looking for the Naval Warfare pin.



Looked at all pins and all medals, I didn't see any Naval or Air ones. You might be seeing it as a bug like the Naval one you have, since it is the beta. The other night I was pretty ticked, I spawned on a teamate and he was on top of a parking garage, it's one that unlocks when you move to the 2nd set of crates, it's on the end and snipers like to sit in the building above it because they can see the 3rd set of crates from there also, Anyways I spawned on him and fell through the parking garage, I was stuck inside it below, could see out the roof only, good thing I had a grenade, or I would have had to commit suicide, kinda sucked.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looked at all pins and all medals, I didn't see any Naval or Air ones. You might be seeing it as a bug like the Naval one you have, since it is the beta. The other night I was pretty ticked, I spawned on a teamate and he was on top of a parking garage, it's one that unlocks when you move to the 2nd set of crates, it's on the end and snipers like to sit in the building above it because they can see the 3rd set of crates from there also, Anyways I spawned on him and fell through the parking garage, I was stuck inside it below, could see out the roof only, good thing I had a grenade, or I would have had to commit suicide, kinda sucked.



Really? That's strange. I'll get a capture tonight of which spot the Naval Pin is occupying and maybe you can tell me what should be there...?

That falling through the roof glitch is pretty annoying, did it reproduce? Are you sure you didnt just fall though an access hatch in the roof? 

I had that happen on the end level of Crysis Warhead. When in the air control tower you access a radio or something (can't remember) once activated I would just fall through every level to the bottom and die, even after re-spawning it continued to happen until I loaded a save point.

Another beta bug we noticed: Equipping the smoke grenade attachment on the XM8 with the Assault class will actually give you ...... C4


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 24, 2009)

Vehicles:


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice post! Thanks Kid.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I havent tried to reproduce it but I went there on foot and nothing happened. The odds of someone standing in that spot and letting me spawn on them again is kind of low though. But yeah post up a screen with it highlighted, I'm assuming it would be an empty spot on my screen.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you see any visual anomalies in the area?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 24, 2009)

It happened to me once, the 2nd round of attacker

I jumped off the house, and got all the way to the underground (under the house), I tried to shot people running around above me, but it hit the house's floor instead.
Few people spawned on me and stucked, i planted a C4 and killed myself.

It's seem like there are a U shape area that accessible below the house, and the way to get there is to jump from the top floor.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 24, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> It happened to me once, the 2nd round of attacker
> 
> I jumped off the house, and got all the way to the underground (under the house), I tried to shot people running around above me, but it hit the house's floor instead.
> Few people spawned on me and stucked, i planted a C4 and killed myself.
> ...



Can you capture a shot of the building so I can try it?.. thx


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 24, 2009)

I will try it, it's probably a bugging area.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 24, 2009)

What about some *MORE* footage? 

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/battlefield-moments-battlefield-bad/57023
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/limited-edition-battlefield-bad/58344


http://www.gametrailers.com/video/tactics-walkthrough-battlefield-bad/59044
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/tactics-walkthrough-battlefield-bad/59042


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 25, 2009)

Installing the beta now.. woooooo add me to your guy's friendlists btw:

johnnyfiive


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 25, 2009)

did i mention i hate you all.....whatever ill just wait for the pc beta, and laugh! BWAHHAHA.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 26, 2009)

Apparently the PC beta has been delayed to 2010 

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,700231/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-PC-Beta-is-not-cancelled/News/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 26, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Apparently the PC beta has been delayed to 2010
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,700231/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-PC-Beta-is-not-cancelled/News/


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 26, 2009)

And DX11 support will only be available later in the beta.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


>



this.

:shadedshu  I can still play the PS3 versions but it doesnt feel right. Like giving yourself a stranger in tub just can't replace real SEX.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 27, 2009)

Some of my clips:

Suppressed sniper rifle 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kO15qAJmho
My automatic shotgun action clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBLOBc8RBog


----------



## shevanel (Nov 27, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Some of my clips:
> 
> Suppressed sniper rifle
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kO15qAJmho
> ...




Can def tell youre using a controller. Nice vids, the sounds are sweet and the maps look kinda huge, remind me of crysis where there is alot of scattered action. A silencer is supposed to sound like a door slam on a fancy car.. and in this it actually does. Sweet. Wtf was that dude thinking at 5:04


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess he wanted to knife me, but it was a bad idea, lmao.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 27, 2009)

Is that how you really laugh?

lol that's sweet


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah... I actually was in camouflage mode, so I couldn't laugh out loud .....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 27, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Yeah... I actually was in camouflage mode, so I couldn't laugh out loud .....



Camouflage mode?  This is looking more and more like what was promised for BF3 earlier this year.  Are they even still working on BF3?

Honestly, I am already sold and I am going to possible put in my pre-order on Amazon for the PC version on Dec.

1 question, all the stuff from the pre-order you get as a bonus...are those just early unlocks, or only for the people who pre-order (like the e-penis gun for BF2142 I run across every blue moon)?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 28, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Camouflage mode?  This is looking more and more like what was promised for BF3 earlier this year.  Are they even still working on BF3?
> 
> Honestly, I am already sold and I am going to possible put in my pre-order on Amazon for the PC version on Dec.
> 
> 1 question, all the stuff from the pre-order you get as a bonus...are those just early unlocks, or only for the people who pre-order (like the e-penis gun for BF2142 I run across every blue moon)?



Yeah, camouflage mode irl, not in game, lol.

About the limited edition, I think it's early unlocks, so you don't have to spend few hours unlocking them.


----------



## Muhad (Nov 28, 2009)

Games look like it will be a good one.

Is the PC version going to be a port?     Will there be dedicated servers?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Yeah, camouflage mode irl, not in game, lol.
> 
> About the limited edition, I think it's early unlocks, so you don't have to spend few hours unlocking them.



Yeah, thats how BC 1 was also.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks, I never played BC1.  Just didn't appeal to me.  I am still going to get the Pre-order, just wanted to know because I think it would be a little unfair to give only pre-order people alt fire and better armor for tanks.  The gun unlocks and such are fine, but better tanks is just unfair.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 29, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Thanks, I never played BC1.  Just didn't appeal to me.  I am still going to get the Pre-order, just wanted to know because I think it would be a little unfair to give only pre-order people alt fire and better armor for tanks.  The gun unlocks and such are fine, but better tanks is just unfair.



To be honest, this game plays just like BC 1, just a bit more to the game.


----------



## DirectorC (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope this outsells MW2 for PC.  A lot.


----------



## mAfia_boy (Nov 29, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> I hope this outsells MW2 for PC.  A lot.





1Kurgan1 said:


> To be honest, this game plays just like BC 1, just a bit more to the game.



Judging by the vids and gameplay footage ive been scrolling my way through the past few months i reckon BC2 for PC is gonna way outsell MW2, i just think that everyone prefers the gameplay of the battlefield series than the COD gameplay, its just a far superior gameIMO,  Roll on March

And TBH  Kurgan i didnt get to play it on the 360 because im not a console player i  just like playing the PC games so ive got nothing to compare BC2 to! But ive heard from mates who have been playing say its a wicked game so thats good enough for me, just glad its finally coming to PC


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 29, 2009)

Bad Company. And i can't deny,
Bad Company, til the day i die.


----------



## mAfia_boy (Nov 29, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Bad Company. And i can't deny,
> Bad Company, til the day i die.



Here here!!


----------

